# Do you use a coop cam, barn cam or trail cam?



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking for recommendations for a wireless camera to install in the hen house. We have fans running in the house & other noise which pretty much blocks hearing anything going on outside. I know there are systems which include sound as well as remote access. If you use one would like to hear how it's working for you & brand recommendation. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never used anything nor have I ever know anyone to. If your that worried there are baby monitors that would probably work.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah I have read about using the baby monitors but there are some Foscam models which are not terribly expensive where you have video too. I don't find a lot of reviews on them tho so just curious if anyone here can advise. Thanks for responding Apyl!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

There is a thread on BYC about setting up a camera. The person had to get an IP address and a bunch of other shenanigans to make it work. Perhaps a CCTV type system would work. I have resolved that once the hunting season is off I will allocate my trail cams to the coop to see when and what comes to visit the coop.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have two trail cams and a bird cam (Audubon bird cam). They are all rather easy to use.

I'll have to check the names of the trail cams but one was a cheap little thing (that takes great pictures day or night.)

We had a intercom system for the barn that worked rather well. It worked like the baby monitors but was for a barn...


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

We use mydlink. Mostly so we can make sure the auto door closes and we can keep an eye on them while we are on vacation. We still have neighbors watch them too - but I'd miss not being able to see them. 

This is a live shot. Daytime is in color, and there is sound as well.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Where can one find more info on the mydlink setup


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

My husband set it up for me and I'm pretty sure this is the one he bought.

http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/fe...uId=1306896090&pid=mp1306896090&type=moreInfo

It is wireless - connecting right to the router. Our coop is about forty feet from the router. Can't tell you if it would work much past that.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> My husband set it up for me and I'm pretty sure this is the one he bought.
> 
> http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/features.jsp;jsessionid=F0A31EE3DE2C71839A1F94F1A5D76596.bbmdotp-app33-103?skuId=1306896090&pid=mp1306896090&type=moreInfo
> 
> It is wireless - connecting right to the router. Our coop is about forty feet from the router. Can't tell you if it would work much past that.


Thanks for the link. I have been thinking of the same, but using home security. Just not ready to shell out the bucks.


----------

